# Olympic Wardrobe Malfunction



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.breitbart.tv/uk-olympian-suffers-major-wardrobe-malfunction-on-bobsled-track/


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoops!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2010)

The materials that some of the suits made out of now a days, while really aerodynamically fast, often have a ratther low tensile strength and when you strecth 'em enough can rip the seam open   Same basic thing happened with one of the US Mens Swim team members this past summer/fall at the world championships 

My business partner who is a nationally ranked masters swimmer, has one of the suits in question and from having seen it and tugged on the material, I can tell you that while it may look all strecthy like a lycra based fabric that we're used to, it's almost like a plastic, where to stretch it you have to really tug and pull at it, it doesn't really "snap" back like a an elastic material, if if you stretch it past it's maximum it won't "snap" back or it fails.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 21, 2010)

I saw the headline of bobsled wardrobe malfunction and did not really want to see some guy tear his suit.  Almost closed the link...

I am always scared that will happen to me, when I put on my ski racing suit and drop down into a low tuck.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2010)

So, did she make the run, or what?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> So, did she make the run, or what?



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> So, did she make the run, or what?



"
St. Moritz And The Suit Incident
Our latest World Cup race in St. Moritz ended with a seventh place which equals our highest place finish in the season so far.  However, the biggest story from the race day seems to have been the race suit incident.  Gill's aerodynamic skin suit suffered a mishap on the second run leaving the whole world to see the the power of a bobsleigh butt.  
Gill commented, 'As an athlete, you are used to dealing with the unexpected and this is just one more thing to add to the list.  If it made us go faster I'd do it every time!'
The team are in action again in the European Cup on Thursday in St. Moritz and again on Friday afternoon for the final World Cup race in Igls, Austria.  The action will be live on Eurosport 2 on Friday."


source:
http://www.teamminichiello.co.uk/


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2010)

Gill clearly rocks.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 21, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The materials that some of the suits made out of now a days, while really aerodynamically fast, often have a ratther low tensile strength and when you strecth 'em enough can rip the seam open   Same basic thing happened with one of the US Mens Swim team members this past summer/fall at the world championships



 I'm certainly glad I didnt see that uke:

I watches the bobsled event on cable and I dont recall even a mention of it. I guess that moment was edited out or they used a different camera angle?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Gill clearly rocks.



Gill clearly rocks a thong ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Gill clearly rocks a thong ;-)



I rest my case.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Gill clearly rocks a thong ;-)



I think you're right, I thought she was going commando at first...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think you're right, I thought she was going commando at first...



Definately the top of a whale tail visible there


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Gill clearly rocks a thong ;-)



Major points for the thong tha thong thong thong.  But basic black.  We need some color.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Major points for the thong tha thong thong thong.  But basic black.  We need some color.



Maybe a Union Jack print to show national pride?? :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Major points for the thong tha thong thong thong.  But basic black.  We need some color.



Floral print or pink poke-a-dots??


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> I'm certainly glad I didnt see that uke:


It was a long suit. IIRC, one of the women's long suits had a problem, too, and the women from other countries actually helped her scramble to change before the race started.



bvibert said:


> I think you're right, I thought she was going commando at first...


:roll:

Poor girl with the chilly cheeks!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 22, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Definately the top of a whale tail visible there



Whale tail. I like it. That's funny, right there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Floral print or pink poke-a-dots??



:lol:  Exactly.  Maybe even winter camo?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  Exactly.  Maybe even winter camo?



That would have been sweet!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 22, 2010)

severine said:


> It was a long suit. IIRC, one of the women's long suits had a problem, too, and the women from other countries actually helped her scramble to change before the race started.



Thanks for the info.

Hmmm... OK  based on your response I needed to reread what I wrote...   I had no problem seeing Gill's incident it was the Men's swimming one DrJeff mentioned that I was glad I didn't see.  I wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about me....   Not that there is anything wrong with that of course


----------

